# 2002 A6 BODYKITS



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey guys I'm trying to change the body on my A6...i wouldnt mind the RS6 kit....does it fit? and are there any other kits that i can get?! Please let me know what kits are available and what kits will have everyones jaw drop! Widebody kits are welcomE! please help guys


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: 2002 A6 BODYKITS (TWINTURBO A6)*

wide body a6


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

ABT made a fender kit look for AS6 for pics I have two places looking for it so far with no luck. if you find it drop me an e-mail. LLtek has the R6 bumper it's in my sig link. If you go that route and want side skirts I'll sell you the mine.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: 2002 A6 BODYKITS (TWINTURBO A6)*


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: 2002 A6 BODYKITS (Black20th)*

where can i get that rear spoiler ?


----------



## Turbo A6 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: 2002 A6 BODYKITS (herby53-akaherby53)*

What exhaust is that on that A6? 


_Modified by Turbo A6 at 10:19 AM 12/30/2005_


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: 2002 A6 BODYKITS (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_where can i get that rear spoiler ?

http://www.vividracing.com/cat.../3906


----------

